# Anyone familiar with the Spanish tenor Giacomo Aragall????



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

: I heard him on Sirius today in a live broadcast recording of Massenet's Esclarmonde. The announcer said that Sutherland remarked that his singing gave her chill bumps. That is high praise indeed, and it is justified to me from what i heard. I don't hear his name mentioned in lists of favorite tenors, but he had truly one of the most beautiful tenor voices I've ever heard. He was also supposed to be easy on the eyes. He only sang at the Met around 40 times.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> : I heard him on Sirius today in a live broadcast recording of Massenet's Esclarmonde. The announcer said that Sutherland remarked that his singing gave her chill bumps. That is high praise indeed, and it is justified to me from what i heard. I don't hear his name mentioned in lists of favorite tenors, but he had truly one of the most beautiful tenor voices I've ever heard. He was also supposed to be easy on the eyes. He only sang at the Met around 40 times.


Tosca with Te Kanawa springs to mind as well as_ LaTraviata with Lorengar _and Faust with Caballé


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

I have heard of him, but not listened that much. Pavarotti said in an interview that Aragall was better than him or Domingo.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I have listened live to Mr. Aragall several times in the theater, the last one just a few years ago, in a homage to another singer, when he sang just a little bit, as he was around 70 years old. He used the Italian name "Giacomo" because the original Spanish name "Jaime" ("Jaume", in Catalan), sounds a little bit like the Italian operatic cliché 'ahimé'. So he switched when he debuted at La Scala, still in his early twenties.

His very beautiful voice of lyrical (also able to tackle spinto roles) tenor, was of a rather big size for the fach. He was afflicted by stage fright all his career, and was a notoriously irregular performer, but at his best he was really great. A soft, dense voice, with a little shade of dark in it. He sang a similar repertory than Pavarotti. The Italian singer had a lighter, clearer tenor, and was able to produce a somewhat more brilliant sound from the passagio up to the high notes. However, the voice of Aragall was richer in hues, and as warm as Pavarotti's.

Mr. Aragall was able to caress the audience with his voice. My favorite roles from him are Don Carlo, Edgardo, Maurizio, Cavaradossi,...


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

schigolch said:


> I have listened live to Mr. Aragall several times in the theater, the last one just a few years ago, in a homage to another singer, when he sang just a little bit, as he was around 70 years old. He used the Italian name "Giacomo" because the original Spanish name "Jaime" ("Jaume", in Catalan), sounds a little bit like the Italian operatic cliché 'ahimé'. So he switched when he debuted at La Scala, still in his early twenties.
> 
> His very beautiful voice of lyrical (also able to tackle spinto roles) tenor, was of a rather big size for the fach. He was afflicted by stage fright all his career, and was a notoriously irregular performer, but at his best he was really great. A soft, dense voice, with a little shade of dark in it. He sang a similar repertory than Pavarotti. The Italian singer had a lighter, clearer tenor, and was able to produce a somewhat more brilliant sound from the passagio up to the high notes. However, the voice of Aragall was richer in hues, and as warm as Pavarotti's.
> 
> Mr. Aragall was able to caress the audience with his voice. My favorite roles from him are Don Carlo, Edgardo, Maurizio, Cavaradossi,...


Thank you so much for the detailed and informative reply!!!!! I've come to expect that from you, though. I only know his Esclarmonde and his voice was stunningly beautiful!!!!!! I love his name, too!!!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Found this one on my shelf's "male vocal"


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

List me as one who adores the voice of Aragall. Not only that, but he's eye candy as well.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Until very recently he's been a tenor I always heard about but never actually heard. I think his voice was extremely attractive, and in retrospect it's a little surprising to know that he was generally considered "unreliable" (at least, that's the impression I always got from things I read).

Physically, he looks a little like the Argentinian Rossini tenor Raul Gimenez.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Yup! Love Aragall. Lots of stuff by him out there on the yootoobs.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

graziesignore said:


> Yup! Love Aragall. Lots of stuff by him out there on the yootoobs.


More on YouTube then on record


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

> More on YouTube then on record


Recordings are overrated.


----------

